# Wired ethernet connection has stopped working.



## Jerichows (Oct 12, 2011)

About a week ago I tried to create a bridge between my wireless card and my ethernet card so that I could create an ad-hoc network to broadcast wireless (we only have wired internet in my building). Previously, both my wired and wireless internet were working. However immediately following creating the bridge, it would seem my ethernet has stopped working, yet the wireless continues to function. 

I disabled and deleted the bridge, tried disabling the wireless, uninstalling the wireless drivers. I tried updating my ethernet drivers, uninstalling, reinstalling, rebooting, restoring my laptop to before the bridge was created, everything I could think of and still nothing. It would seem that the card is not booting whatsoever - there are small LEDs on the port that signal connectivity which no longer show any signal that the cable is connected. I am certain it has nothing to do with the cable as it still works for others and has previously functioned fine.

I am at a loss for what to do next - any help is greatly appreciated. I suspect that the bridging caused some kind of driver conflict or booting conflict that is blocking the ethernet card from functioning but I have no idea how to solve it.

I am running a Compaq laptop with Windows 7 x64 SP1. My ethernet card appears to be called Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller and my wireless Realtek RTL8191SE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter.

Cheers.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

any chance of a system restore point before this happened?


----------



## Jerichows (Oct 12, 2011)

As I said, I did a system restore to before it happened to no avail.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Open a cmd prompt by right clicking and use runas administrator option:

Then type:
*netsh int ip reset reset.log *(press enter)

* netsh winsock reset catalog*(press enter)

Restart pc.


----------

